# Another new lady to join the club!#



## lisand (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,

Another new lady please to join?

Well I am due to start my first cycle of IVF next week, just finished some medication to bring on my period (hopefully Monday next week) then it all starts.

Hubby and I have been trying for 2.5years and I was fortunate to have been transferred straight to the fertility clinic and was diagnosed with PCOS after only 8months when I came off the pill.

I have tried 1 round of Clomid with no success, and have been on Metformin since diagnosis.

Hubby is also borderline for motility so we are having IVF with ICIS.

Very excited but also very very nervous, we just hope it works!  Petrified of the injections, there are so many?!

Looking forward to hearing from you all and learning from your experiences.

Lis
X


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Hun just thought i would say hello and welcome you for ff you have found the Right place to come for all the help and support you need good luck with your treatment 

lea-Anne xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello, welcome to FF & good luck with your IVF !

Minkey x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Lisand* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

IVF board................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

PCOS board..................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

hello and welcome to ff. Good luck with your treatment

Ally x


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

hello

Just wanted to say welcome! It's not a club anyone wants to join, but it is great not to feel like the only one, and this site will help you to get in touch with people sharing similar experiences! Best of luck with everything,


----------



## ockabell (Jul 5, 2007)

hi

don't worry too much about the injections.  I was terrified at first but honestly they are not bad at all.  I hope that all goes well for you

Steph


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Lis, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am not overbig on injections either but, honeslty, once you start doing them it's not so bad and you have a huge incentive at the end.

Good luck.

C~x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisand

Welcome to FF.  I've found the county board on here really good, as if you click on your county you can find people having tx at the same clinic.

Best of luck with your IVF   

Love Loujx


----------



## BetsyJS (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello to everyone,

I am 33 and I live in USA. 

Last January my husband and I tried our first IVF (ICSI) cycle in the USA (male factor). I got pregnant but my pregnancy ended up with miscarriage. (((( Now we want to have our second IVF (ICSI) cycle but we are looking at possibilities to do it overseas since it is an expensive treatment here.

Our problem is that this time we will be using a frozen sperm of my husband which is in the USA now and we cannot find information on procedures / regulations on shipping frozen sperm from the USA to Czech Republic. Did anyone ever ship frozen sperm from one country to another? Please help.

Also, did anyone ever had an IVF treatment in Sharjah (UAE)? If yes, I would appreciate very much if you share your experience.

Good luck to everyone!

Betsy


----------

